
Show HN: Sharp11 – Music Theorization and Improvisation Engine - jsrmath
http://julianrosenblum.com/sharp11-client/
======
jkxyz
Very nice. Is the function that determines whether a chord inversion is likely
to be correct based on any sort of well-known algorithm? I don't have the
musical fluency to comprehend what the intervals all correspond to. Seems like
a neat solution, though.

~~~
jsrmath
Totally original. I came up with it by looking at lots of examples and seeing
patterns emerge. It's not perfect, but it turns out that checking a select few
indicators is sufficient in the vast majority of cases.

------
pella
[https://github.com/jsrmath/sharp11](https://github.com/jsrmath/sharp11)

------
eggy
I am usually fiddling with or listening to livecoded music, which evolves in
time from silence to (sometimes) pleasing sounds, so it was refreshing to hear
more consonant and familiar sounds. I thoroughly enjoy playing with this, but
I would have to learn more music theory to really 'get it'. Amazing!

------
Tokkemon
Sounds a lot like a high schooler just getting into improvisation. There's
little art going on here. What about phrases? Motivic development? There's
more to improvisation than just scales and rhythm.

And I say that was a composition major.

------
kbob
How do you generate your rhythms? Is there structure or just randomness?

~~~
jsrmath
Configurable randomness. A particular beat has probabilities of containing
eighth notes, triplets, or sixteenth notes based on the "Rhythmic Variety"
setting, and those notes have a probability of being rests based on the
"Rests" setting.

------
tonetheman
That is cool stuff.

------
matiasb
The improvisations are really cool!

------
anentropic
don't give up your day job

